# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Safari seat

## Brian

Anybody know where I could get a single folding rear seat for a swb safari or a split one?

----------


## nor-west

Pickapart  Taita? they were an option in the SWB so there will be some around.

----------


## Tentman

My cobber "chopped" his shorty, he might still have bits around, I'll ask in the morning . . .

----------

